# Craigslist post- 2 PB Golden males in New Orleans



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

This was crossposted on PF, just wanted to put it up here in case someone is close to these boys...

*free - two retrievers to a good home*

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-05-26, 11:05AM CDT


I have two 2 year old male Golden Retrievers that are available to a good home. 
They are energetic, have beautiful red coats, good natured, and are kennel trained. They have been neutered and have had their shots. Thank you


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I notified Gulf South about them


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Did a rescue*

Did a rescue take these two gorgeous boys?????


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Not sure, haven't heard either way. Someone on PF said that they offered a rescue contact to him but he was dead set on finding them homes himself....not sure if the truth of that. Has anyone emailed him about the dogs??


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Emailed owner to check status on dogs, still waiting for reply...


----------

